# [gelöst] Browserkonfiguration

## Tux_Gentoo

Hi Leute,

ich habe seit gestern Gentoo auf meinem Notebook (2.6.24-gentoo-r4, Desktop = Xfce4)

nun hab ich schon ein paar Einstellungen vorgenommen, habe aber ein Problem mit dem Browser. 

1. Ist Firefox schon installiert? Wie kann ich dies überprüfen? (geht das so?: "equery u mozilla-firefox"  Bei dieser Eingabe bekomme ich diese Antwort: !!!! No matching packages found for "mozilla-firefox")

2. Wenn Firefox noch nicht installiert ist, wie heisst das entsprechende Paket?

3. Wie kann ich eisntellen dass der Standartbrowser Firefox ist?

So das währen mal meine 3 wichtigsten Fragen!

Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir helfen!

Gruss Tux_GentooLast edited by Tux_Gentoo on Mon Apr 07, 2008 3:56 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## nanos

Hallo,

1. mit "emerge --search firefox" kannst du dir alle Pakete mit "firefox" im Namen anzeigen lassen.

 *Quote:*   

> Searching...
> 
> [ Results for search key : firefox ]
> 
> [ Applications found : 2 ]
> ...

 

In meinem Fall ist er nicht installiert, weil ich gerade auf nem Mail-Relay bin.

Das erste Paket ist zum selber kompilieren und das zweite Paket ist die vorkompilierte (binary) Version.

2. Du kannst die Pakete mit "emerge www-client/mozilla-firefox" oder "emerge www-client/mozilla-firefox-bin" installieren.

3. Beim ersten Start sollte eine Abfrage kommen ob Du Firefox als Standardbrowser haben willst.

Gruß

Roland

----------

## Tux_Gentoo

ok bei "emerge --search firefox" kam dasselbe raus wie bei dir, d.h firefox ist noch nicht installierd

bin gerade dabei es zu installieren!

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort!

Werde es noch als "gelöst" markieren.

Gruss Tux_Gentoo

----------

## tost

Gentoo Dokumentation zu Portage

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=2&chap=1

Gentoo Portage (inoffizielle Seite)

http://gentoo-portage.com/

Grüße

----------

## Tux_Gentoo

Danke für die Links!

Gruss

----------

